# Canadian Seed Bank



## pcypoon (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey I was wondering what seed banks in Canada would you guys recocmend, because I don't feel like waiting a couple of weeks for seeds, I live in Canada if you didn't know. I was looking a BCseed king but they said they'll be closed from april 15 - 30. 
So anybody reccomending seed banks in Canada.


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 14, 2009)

pcypoon said:


> So anybody reccomending seed banks in Canada.


http://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/canadian/index.html
http://www.vancouverseedbank.ca/catalog/index.php?cPath=33
the VSB is the slower of the two.
A credit card order to UK would probably get to you sooner than them.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 14, 2009)

*marijuana-seeds-canada.com*


----------



## MickFoster (Apr 14, 2009)

Peakseedsbc.com


----------



## Hobbes (Apr 14, 2009)

I placed 3 orders on the same day: 1 to Canada (where I live),; 1 to the US; and 1 to the UK.

UK: 14 days (Pick n Mix)
USA: 21 days (Elite)
Canada: 27 days (PeakSeedsBC)

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/171090-delivery-test-pick-n-mix.html

Some links there too.

.

I'd look at Hemp Depot, good rep and some breeders you don't see often in other banks - DJ Short, TGA, Reeferman, ... real nice selection. (I haven't ordered from them yet, but will)

http://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/dj_short/F13.html

.

Dr Greenthumb is a phenomenal and under appreciated breeder. A little pricey but worth every penny:

http://www.drgreenthumb.com/cannabis_seeds_GreenthumbSeedsEntrance.htm

.

Like frmrboi said, a credit card order to Pick n Mix or Attitude would be quicker than mailing your payment in Canada.

.


----------



## not a criminal (May 22, 2009)

has anyone heard of VSC(vancouverseed.com) they have VISC and Liberty seeds they are out of Canada. Does anyone know if they will ship to the states


----------



## Hobbes (May 22, 2009)

_*"Does anyone know if they will ship to the states"*_
*
"US orders take about 2-3 weeks for you to receive
unless using Money Orders as US Money Orders can 
take several weeks to clear and we can not process
your order until the money clears."*

http://vancouverseed.com/merch/payment.html

.

Walk in store:

*"872 east hastings is the vancouver seed company and if i remember correctly kindseeds is down the street. * "

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/136550-vancouver-island-seed-trustem-2.html

They've got a walk in store in Vancouver so they're probably legit, but other than that I know nothing about them.

.


----------



## trapper (May 22, 2009)

kindseed.com,the canadian strains are priced right,the dutch strains can be expencive,but got my order in 3 days twice.


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (May 22, 2009)

if your in the Toronto area pm me for a list of seeedbanks in the downtown core


----------



## jody709 (Apr 8, 2012)

gta seedbank bys.. def the best canadian seed bank. huge selection,, good prices.


----------



## HighTimesJudge (Feb 8, 2013)

CanadianSeedBank.ca ALL THE WAY dude.. they always over deliver 2-5 seeds!


----------



## slotcheat10 (Feb 9, 2013)

use hempdepot, I live in kelowna and use them exclusively, always fast service a good selection and I dont have to worry about gittin ripped off! the only thing is they dont take credit cards only money orders , but I always git my seeds within 10 to 14 days from the day I mail the money order!!! no worries have a nice day!!!!


----------



## HighTimesJudge (Feb 17, 2013)

slotcheat10 said:


> use hempdepot, I live in kelowna and use them exclusively, always fast service a good selection and I dont have to worry about gittin ripped off! the only thing is they dont take credit cards only money orders , but I always git my seeds within 10 to 14 days from the day I mail the money order!!! no worries have a nice day!!!!


Hempdepot and drgreenthumbs suck!


----------



## frankoamerican (Feb 21, 2014)

Whatever you do, don't send MJ Seeds Canada or Marijuana Seeds Canada cash! I sent them $120 10 business days ago and they claim they haven't received it. You tell me? I was very careful bout how it was addressed and sent. They should have definitely gotten I by now! I think got scammed maybe?


----------



## dirtpower (Feb 21, 2014)

frankoamerican said:


> Whatever you do, don't send MJ Seeds Canada or Marijuana Seeds Canada cash! I sent them $120 10 business days ago and they claim they haven't received it. You tell me? I was very careful bout how it was addressed and sent. They should have definitely gotten I by now! I think got scammed maybe?



You sent cash? That's your problem, right there...somebody just opened up the envelope and stuck the money in there pocket and tossed away your order, with no one the wiser...


----------



## rdo420 (Feb 21, 2014)

Sending cash is risky and kind of a no-no but to be honest it's what I do when I order from hemp depot. If you send cash make sure you put the money between carbon paper. Also this is just me being over paranoid probably, but send older money to if you can.


----------



## smoke4me (Feb 23, 2014)

http://www.marijuana-seeds-canada.com/ Lots of selection,single seeds if you want, and fast delivery......


----------



## Cannasaurus Rex (Feb 23, 2014)

good idea rdo, never thought of that, but makes sense with all the new bill security features (metal strips etc.) to send an older paper bill. Nothing to detect without opening. Great tip man.


rdo420 said:


> Sending cash is risky and kind of a no-no but to be honest it's what I do when I order from hemp depot. If you send cash make sure you put the money between carbon paper. Also this is just me being over paranoid probably, but send older money to if you can.


----------



## cannadan (Feb 23, 2014)

Gta seeds mentioned earlier,by jody709 is a good supply for toronto/markham...area


----------



## frankoamerican (Feb 25, 2014)

smoke4me said:


> http://www.marijuana-seeds-canada.com/ Lots of selection,single seeds if you want, and fast delivery......[/QUOTE
> 
> Are you involved with those crooks? marijuana seeds Canada and Mj Seeds Canada are both scammers! All their good customer reviews are posted by the owners.


----------



## frankoamerican (Feb 25, 2014)

To 420 TIME. I sent cash cuz they claim they will give you extras for trusting the crooks. I chatted with Lisa yesterday. She blamed me for my money not makin it and made "jail threats" Someboby is gonna hurt one of them they keep rippin people off!


----------



## rdo420 (Feb 25, 2014)

Just to add from my post bout sending cash, I was just talking about sending cash to hemp depot because they trust worthy. I have nothing to do with this marijuana Canada or whatever.


----------



## julio.nugg.diver56 (Mar 28, 2014)

hey i live in the states. who would you all recommend i get my seeds from. im gonna do an incognito grow with cfl's and was thinking of using auto variety's . because of i heard of them being really easy to grow. so i guess this is a multipart question.
1. who should i order my auto's from
2. best yeilding for cfl's
3. i love this fn web site


----------



## HighTimesJudge (Apr 14, 2014)

AceSeeds or CanadianSeedBank or is where I buy my usually batches... and Ive never had any problems. I live in Ontario and used an interac etransfer. I had my seeds in delivered in 5 days only, shipped the same day.. Aceseeds took 13 days from Europe to Canada.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 14, 2014)

Peekseedsbc.com is one of the best kept secrets around. This guy is really a good breeder who knows what the hell he's doing. Much of his stock is true breeding in nature. 

His F1 hybrids will have incredible vigor.


----------



## dbear69 (Apr 15, 2014)

Try Seed-City. I'm from Canada also and I only order from them. I get my orders in 5 days almost everytime, with no issues. They have all the strains you could ever ask for and their prices are cheap. Also their customer service is top notch, they respond within 24hrs. Try it out you won't be dissappointed. www.seed-city.com


----------



## jnkinc (Apr 16, 2014)

I am in Canada too and ive used http://www.marijuana-seeds-canada.com/ and http://www.sensibleseeds.com/ Now the seeds i did order from both places came quick with in 7 days and i have had zero issues so far. The seeds i ordered from sensible said they were in stock. So i ordered them and the next day i got a email saying that they had none left and even gave me a 10% discount to reorder or offered a refund. Both places have a killer selection too. However iam still trying to find Laplata Labs Fem Alien Blues Fem seeds.. Man those seeds are hard to find!


----------



## Asuka (May 6, 2014)

Single Seed Marijuana Canada is fast and reliable. I get my seeds in 7-10 days and they are based in the UK. Vancouver Seed Bank is great but I waited like 4 weeks to get my seeds. It's the time of year every one is ordereing and they have major delays in processing order.


----------



## Rick Montano (May 14, 2015)

frmrboi said:


> http://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/canadian/index.html
> http://www.vancouverseedbank.ca/catalog/index.php?cPath=33
> the VSB is the slower of the two.
> A credit card order to UK would probably get to you sooner than them.


I can recommend who not to buy from. Canadien Hemp Company, they sold me supposed Euphoria Unlimited claiming 45 day harvest time. The claim should be four month harvest time! Possibly longer, much much longer!


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (May 14, 2015)

dr greenthumbseeds Canada

not cheap..no freebies except an extra seed with each strain

all terrific genetics that you will keep for ever!

all the 'Iran' crosses to the elites are ok prices ... are awesome indoors and out

thats what i am doing


----------



## Rick Montano (May 20, 2015)

julio.nugg.diver56 said:


> hey i live in the states. who would you all recommend i get my seeds from. im gonna do an incognito grow with cfl's and was thinking of using auto variety's . because of i heard of them being really easy to grow. so i guess this is a multipart question.
> 1. who should i order my auto's from
> 2. best yeilding for cfl's
> 3. i love this fn web site


Do not use canadien hemp co. They ripped for $300 so now I troll against them


----------

